
Peter Kaufman on the Multidisciplinary Approach to Thinking - yarapavan
http://latticeworkinvesting.com/2018/04/06/peter-kaufman-on-the-multidisciplinary-approach-to-thinking/
======
yarapavan
So why is it important to be a multidisciplinary thinker? The answer comes
from the Austrian philosopher Ludwig Wittgenstein who said, ‘To understand is
to know what to do.’ Could there be anything that sounds simpler than that?
And yet it’s a genius line, to understand is to know what to do. How many
mistakes you make when you understand something? You don’t make any mistakes.
Where do mistakes come from? They come from blind spots, a lack of
understanding. Why do you need to be multidisciplinary in your thinking?
Because as the Japanese proverb says, ‘The frog in the well knows nothing of
the mighty ocean.’ You may know everything there is to know about your
specialty, your silo, your well, but how are you going to make any good
decisions in life…the complex systems of life, the dynamic system of life…if
all you know is one well?

